# promix bx



## tryguy2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

im using this promix i just found out that i should be watering until i get run off. now it seems that it takes too long to get dry. iwas watering 1/2 gallon every 3 days or so, now it takes 1 gallon in a 3 gallon pot, and 3 days later it is still saturated seemingly. is this normal. in a 3 gallon pot 5 weeks in flower what is normal dry out time?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi tryguy.  I use the promix-BX myself it is great soil.  There are many factors that are going to affect how long it takes for your soil to dry out such as temperature, the size of the plants in the pots, airflow, humidity, etc.
  I have a few plants in 5 gallon pots in pro-mix bx soil that are pretty big plants and they can drink a half-gallon a day and the next day the soil be bone dry. I also have a couple plants in their second week of flower in 5 gallon pots and they are drinking less than a half gallon every 3 days.  

-Pictures would help a lot if possible.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 20, 2011)

In case you are interested, everything in my journal (link in signature), is grown in promix-bx soil


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 20, 2011)

If your plants aren't staying droopy from overwatering you are fine, don't worry about it. Dry out time will be different for everybody as there are different temps going on in the rooms which affect evaporation, different size lights which depending on intensity can cause the plant to drink more, heat can cause plants to drink more, ect. There is no set time. 

Personally I water 1 gallon into 5 gallons of coco and it stays wet for 5-6 days usually. Though thats just a guess, I don't usually count, just water em when they need it. Just look at your ladies and ask em how they're doing, if they seem just fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a Pro-Mix BX grower. During flower I sometimes go as long as 5 days before I need to water/feed, while in veg usually 3 days. When the bucket has lost 2/3rds of its saturated weight, that's when I water.

With lights out evaporation rate decreases, plants are bigger so fan air isn't reaching soil to dry it out as quickly, there's lots of things that will keep them moister longer.


----------



## tryguy2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks that was enough info. for me to know im cool in the drying out. the room gets 62 or so at night. 75 day at root level thats why its staying wet so long (temps).


----------



## gypsydog (Feb 21, 2011)

U need it a little warmer at night.  I use one of those oil filled heaters at night to keep it around 68 at the lowest.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 21, 2011)

Some people like low temps at night to make their plants go purple....


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 21, 2011)

I get my night temps down to 60 with no problems. 

now anything lower and you'd need a heater...

One way to get rid of the heater is to have lights on while the sun is down.

I also use BX....


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 21, 2011)

i use promix bx also. it takes me about 3/4 of a gallon to get run off from a 3 gallon pot and they're dry in 2 days 3 tops. to many variables to know how long it should take or will take.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2011)

i use the same soil but i add perilite among other things.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 21, 2011)

Extra perlite is such a great way to be able to saturate your soil without fear of overwatering, I always throw some in...


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 21, 2011)

Perlite FTW...

I had a bag of that when I mix my BX up. 

My flower room is also 3 gallon pots...mostly... and I water about every 3-4 days...Just like Slomo


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 23, 2011)

7g pot, 2 gallons of water twice a week. this gives me about 20% runoff & i also add perlite & other amendments


----------

